# Can anybody help me please?



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Anybody ever heard of any of these dogs..if so any info please??


Roscoe P Kelly (Kambo's Sire)
Pulley's Marley (Kambo's Dam)

Roger Weavers Blue-Do
Roger Weavers Fancy
Smiths Bad Boy Tiny Rider -- (I'VE RECIEVED INFO)
Jackson's Blue Stripe

Pure Blue Lil Man of Fire Bo
Poe's Shelby
G-Dawg El Boricua De Goyco
Rice's Baby Girl
Faulknor's Old Dirty Blue
Widowmaker's All That Jazz
Jacksons Boy Maximus
Miami/Blue/Butcher


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

G-Dawg El Boricua De Goyco
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [146153] :: G-DAWG'S EL BORICUA DE GOYCO

It is really hard to understand who you wrote the ped so I have no clue what generation we are on but this dog is the offspring of El Boricua and rice's baby girl
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [151016] :: BORICUA X BABY GIRL

This is the sire and dame of the other ped I gave you

Faulknor's Old Dirty Blue
Widowmaker's All That Jazz

Miami/Blue/Butcher
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [243617] :: MIAMI/BLUE/BUTCHER

It looks like a scatter bred pedigree of a Bully I do not know if you knew that when you bought him or even if it matters. The ped doesn't make the dog but at least you have partial info. The dogs listed are the only ones I could find.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you!!!!!! =D=D It's better than what I had. The main reason I wanted to know was to see pretty much what/where Kambo came from.


----------

